# [SOLVED] Opinions on Graphics card cooler please?



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi guys :wave:

Since swapping from the [email protected] CPU client to GPU client, my GEForce 9800GT (1Gb DDR3) has hotted up by about 20C, from around 49-51c to 60-71C.

I know it's within the max 105C, but I'm not trusting the onboard stock fan/cooler to remain a good solution, so I've been browsing around for an appropriate cooler and discovered this:

*Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME 9800 VGA Cooler*

Any opinions or recommendations of anything better please? ray:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Opinions on Graphics card cooler please?*

http://www.overclock.co.uk/product/Thermalright-T-RAD2-VGA-Cooler_6677.html is also very good but doesnt really matter what you get it will be better then stock


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Opinions on Graphics card cooler please?*

Thanks Forcifer, I think I'll go with the 'Accelero XTREME', mainly cos the 'Thermalright' is out of stock :grin:

It's good to see if there's any alternatives that I may have missed though ray:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Opinions on Graphics card cooler please?*

ahaha yea. either of those will be about as good as it gets for air cooling. now if you wanted to watercool...thats a whole different story


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Opinions on Graphics card cooler please?*



forcifer said:


> ahaha yea. either of those will be about as good as it gets for air cooling. now if you wanted to watercool...thats a whole different story


And a whole different bank-balance to the one I've got :grin:


----------

